# Tarmac Comp Disc question



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Just ordered a 2018 Tarmac Comp Disc, sure I could have spent more and got the thru axle version for 2019 but for my budget it hit the mark. Any ways my one question about the bike is the disc brakes. Are the disc’s 6 bolt or center lock? Not familiar with Disc brake bikes, my only experience was a Diverge with 6 bolt mounted. I had that bike a very short time and didn’t really use it a lot.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

well, I got the bike and the cons are minimal but mentionable. 80mm stem, really. The bar tape and tires blow, no love here for either. wheels are heavy but they are OEM so on that note really not to horrible. other than wheels my complaints are about wear items so not a huge downside. 
Other than those few items its an amazing bike. It's not quite as light as I had thought but it is a disc brake bike and the wheels are heavy. Its a fantastic ride and hydraulic brakes are really nice. The finish on the frame is excellent, faded two tone paint from red into black. Ultegra 8020 is as advertised, excellent. Overall a purchase I am extremely pleased with and look forward to many miles from this bike. I have swapped out the tires and will change the tape with the bars and 100mm stem. At some point a lighter set of rims will replace the DT's but until then I will go with it. I really like the Tarmac line and this is a good example. Prior Tarmacs owned were both SL4 versions and both very nice.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I have never purchased a complete bike for myself. Why? For the same reasons you listed above. I'm certain it is costs more design to our own, but it's cheaper in the long run.

Glad your overall purchase is great.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Where are the obligatory pictures?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I will have some up soon. I have not taken any yet. Strange I have a love/hate kind of relationship with Specialized but they do make some nice gear.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Today’s ride


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, had the bike long enough and ridden it plenty to come to a conclusion. I really like this bike. Could use lighter wheels however it’s a nice confidence inspiring ride. It is a little heavy but mostly from the boat anchor wheels and I’m sure the disc brakes add a little but the stopping power is a real plus. 8000 Ultegra is really sweet although I really like my 6800 Di2 a little more. I fitted up some 28’s and have just enough clearance although I doubt I would want to go any bigger anyway. Great bike and despite no test ride it’s a great buy.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, those wheels are a weak point on that build... throw something decent on there and you'll drop a ton of weight.


----------

